# .....

## katty_buh

,  ,   .    " ,   "       20  10   ,      .
      (   )  .

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------


## Mula

!
   -2  ,    ., .   .          ? -     !    !

----------

> !
>    -2  ,    ., .   .          ? -     !    !


 ,           - 2....   , ,   ..       ...

----------

> ,  ,   .    " ,   "       20  10   ,      .
>       (   )  .


 ,    Svetishe - ,         *   26* ...    8 . 2.4  81-33.2004 "  "             (,    ..)    ...             ....            ....     1   ...    ..     ...          ....

----------


## Mula

```
      ...
```

     ,      .       .        -2.  -3    (..- .-)
2   -  .  --  ? :Wow:

----------


## Mula

```

```

    !

----------


## Svetishe

*Mula*,       ,     .
   ,    ""        .         ,  ,   ,      ,    ,      ,   -     ,   ,     .         - ,   ,           .          .  ,     .

----------


## Mula

?  -2    .. .-   -  -2.-3.  -   ,  -   ..      ! :Wow:

----------


## Mula

-  .   ,       !    .    !   !

----------


## Svetishe

.   -  


> 


?     ?  ,      ,     ,      (   ) ?

----------


## Mula

[CODE][    /CODE]'
 -  ,   .  ,   .      -     ,  -

----------


## Svetishe

? -?       - ,   ?    ?                    .

----------


## Mula

```
           
```

     - .
  - .?  . -      !   !     ? !

----------


## Svetishe

> ? -?       - ,   ?


  ?     -   .           ,   ,        .       ? 


> -  .   ,       !


          ? , ,   ,             .   :Embarrassment:     :     .      5  7 .      ,       .

        .  ,   ,   .

----------


## Mula

```
 ,   ,   .
```

!  !  .  .    .     .  -3     -  !
      !

----------

....    ...             - 3,   ...   .....    (, )    ....       ....        1 .          ,     ....            - 2,  - 3.    12  ,     ....       ....        ...    (  )        ...    ....

----------


## Mula

!-     !         . :Big Grin:

----------


## Svetishe

,  .         ?

----------

> ```
>       ...
> ```
> 
>      ,      .       .        -2.  -3    (..- .-)
> 2   -  .  --  ?


12

----------

